# New from Ontario



## oldgun (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi new to this site and have just started this spring into achery. Live and hunt in northwestern Ontario.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome. Have fun.

Do you have any ice left? I'll be in Sioux Lookout on May 16th chasing walleyes.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

:welcomesign: and have fun.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk oldgun. Have fun here.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Clarkie (Apr 26, 2008)

*Ontario User Group*

I just started an Ontario user group if you are interested in joining feel free. Looking forward to chatting with other Ontario archers.:darkbeer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Acherytalk.:usa::canada::welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

